# New World Record (DEAD LIFT)



## Concreteguy (Mar 5, 2018)

The guy is a machine!

[ame]https://youtu.be/Yq1NKbziaO8[/ame]


----------



## Czworeczki (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes he is


----------



## G160 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nasty nose bleed, that cant bee good for you

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 6, 2018)

G160 said:


> Nasty nose bleed, that cant bee good for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



Really?  That's your only comment about such an amazing feat of strength..LOL!


----------



## angus62 (Mar 9, 2018)

I think guys that have never been around strength sports think guys deadlifting over a 1000 or squatting a 100 in just a belt is a common occurrence. Thats unreal and strongmen are getting to where a 1000 pound dead is more common for the top guys.


----------



## angus62 (Mar 9, 2018)

I forgot to mention if its not known.  Thats "The Mountain" from Game of Thrones.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 13, 2018)

That was a great event to watch! Thor and Brain Shaw are just unreal human beings!


----------



## Thaistick (Mar 13, 2018)

angus62 said:


> I forgot to mention if its not known.  Thats "The Mountain" from Game of Thrones.



You're right. I didn't even notice that. Those men are amazing. I would almost have a hard time believing that they can lift that much if I hadn't seen it. Just wow.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Absolutely insane amount of weight, thanks for posting that up CG lets me know just how big a pussy i am lol


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 9, 2018)

Crazy strength. This guy continues to impress me.


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 10, 2018)

Dam he made that look easy


----------



## SURGE (Apr 10, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> Dam he made that look easy



Very easy. Plus many say tall guys with long arms are not built for deadlifting!


----------



## JDiesel911 (Apr 13, 2018)

Beast


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2018)

Beast. That was really impressive. Seeing this guy next to his girlfriend makes you realize how big he really is.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 26, 2018)

Huge strength!


----------



## squatster (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Viking (May 3, 2018)

Impressive. The guy is a freak in every way.


----------

